# I just have to ask!



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets. 

I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back. 

I wish that I would have sent it to someone to do for me so that she would have it now. I just want to know how so many of you do your projects so freaking fast!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

fast paws or fingers


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the same question! I'm in awe of the skills of members and their speed!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have the same question. I don't see how some of you get so much done in such short times. I finally finished the one project I have worked on for 8 months.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Me 4. How do they do it? Amazing feats! If I could do it I would go into business or make a whole lot of gifts to charities.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I knit every moment that I can!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

By genetic structure I am a horrible procrastinator, so I work a project every second I can and try to get it done before it "falls off my radar." Also, being not much of a sleeper, and while loving my DH very much, I am not as enamored by his occasional rumbling snore, so I find peace in the late evenings by knitting, beading, reading etc. in my favorite recliner -- you know from about 9:00pm till 3,4,or 5 am.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I absolutely cannot knit as fast as these women.....I just do not know....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't speak for everyone but I do know a lot of us are retired and live alone. We don't have the responsibilities of many of the younger members; as a result we have more time to knit.
Also, quite often, sitting and knitting is something that can be done while other more physically challenging tasks are not possible for us.

Remember, it's the journey not the goal that should be enjoyed.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it all depends on how much time you have to devote to knitting. I have a husband, 4 teenagers, two dogs, three acres of property and a large house to take care of. I work two part time jobs, so I am lucky if I get an hour or two to knit each evening.... That hour or two is likely to be interrupted to pick someone up, throw in a load of laundry or make someone something to eat!

One woman said she gets sore hands if she knits for more than six hours! Really?! I should think so.... I can ONLY imagine! 

I think some don't knit as FAST as they have more time to actually knit! 

I agree.... If I didn't spend so much time on KP... I would get more done! But KP is a good investment as it is my main source for knitting information and education!


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a fairly speedy knitter, but I don't think that's the only answer. I knit EVERYWHERE! When I go to the doctor, medical test facilities, bible study, school programs, etc.

In fact, I knit everywhere except Church, and I wouldn't feel at all uncomfortable knitting there except, we have a very exciting music program going there and my hands are otherwise involved.

I also knit while I read and watch television or movies. The only time I don't knit while I interact with others is when I have an EXTREMELY involved pattern that takes total concentration.

Whether you're speedy or slow, it doesn't matter. I find the enjoyment of creating, the feel of the yarn, the drape of the fabric I complete is my greatest enjoyment. Not the speed I accomplish it.

Just enjoy your knitting at your own pace. That's what's important.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Is FO Finished Objects?????



Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Is FO Finished Objects?????


Yup!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

LindaH said:


> How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets.
> 
> I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back.
> 
> I wish that I would have sent it to someone to do for me so that she would have it now. I just want to know how so many of you do your projects so freaking fast!


Retirement and ignoring the chores I'm supposed to be doing. Who needs clean dishes anyway? :lol:


----------



## Lillibelle (Apr 19, 2013)

Once I get on KP I spend SO much time...if I didn't, I might even be able to get a little more sleep. Wait, did that make sense? I need to go to bed! LOL


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah I knit everywhere and my house is a disaster.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


Me too!! I try to limit my time on KP to a couple of times a week. The hours just wiz by when looking on KP, sometimes I knit while I wait for things to come up!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Joan H said:


> By genetic structure I am a horrible procrastinator, so I work a project every second I can and try to get it done before it "falls off my radar." Also, being not much of a sleeper, and while loving my DH very much, I am not as enamored by his occasional rumbling snore, so I find peace in the late evenings by knitting, beading, reading etc. in my favorite recliner -- you know from about 9:00pm till 3,4,or 5 am.


Also, I have found that knitting through the back of the stitch is about 4 times faster for me, and once off the needles it is undetectable, so as long as I am not trying to turn a sock ( it just doesn't work from the back, so then I hand "reset" the angle of my stitches and then I am set to go.) I can speed along without any long term consequence.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

I also knit through the back of the stitch plus I wrap the yarn around my left hand - is that Continental? It seems to be a really fast way of knitting, although I learned that way as a kid from my mother, so I never realized it was faster until I started reading KP and found so many ways of knitting!

I broke my elbow way back in high school and all my doctor appointments coincided, it seemed, with a lady with a broken leg. She was an incredible knitter - I remember being nearly hypnotized by her ability to knit and interact with me at the same time. She finished an entire Aran sweater for her husband in just the time it took our bones to heal! 

Plus, wow, an Aran pattern plus conversation would even now be a challenge for me and she just clicked along, talking all the while!

Wish I'd kept in touch with her.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

I knit continental as well. I Learned to knit when my mom broke her heel, I was 5 my brother was 7 and we were not "slow moving " youngsters, so the friend of my mom's that was helping us due to the injury sat me down and taught me to knit. So for quite some time I crossed stitches (which I finally figured out and corrected), but I still knit continentally, from the back. I think it is much faster, ... But saw a video recently about the fastest knitter in the world and she is a thrower!!!!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


I agree with Jessica-Jean although if we did stop reading KP, we wouldn't have all that valuable knowledge supplied by members. Having said that, knitting is NOT a race! Knit at your own speed and ENJOY it!
Faster knitting i guess, comes from many years of knitting.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Something I have also wondered on day, but I too put it down to having more time and experience. I knit a little faster now than I did when I first started, and though it takes me a long time, I'm happy to take my time. The process is enjoyable, and I don't set myself a time limit, in the end, a little time I do get I enjoy around my other duties, it's the time I get for myself.


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

LindaH said:


> How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets.
> 
> I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back.
> 
> I wish that I would have sent it to someone to do for me so that she would have it now. I just want to know how so many of you do your projects so freaking fast!


I often wonder myself, their fingers must be so nimble, flying across the needles, I cannot sit and just knit or crochet for long sadly.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I doubt I knit as fast as some, but I am virtually housebound now. My doc has kindly agreed that sitting with a laptop and knitting counts as bedrest. Thus I get lots done - but have lots of wips for the days when I can only count up to ten or have something mindless to knit. 

Anything like fairisle takes longer, because I need more concentration. As for housework, well, the dog doesn't mind ...


----------



## Lynnhelen (Aug 5, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


Same here!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I only knit in the morning,after reading kp,and having my coffee. Then maybe at night,probably not more than 2 pr 3 hrs,a day.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Yes, I want to know too. Thanks for asking.
> 
> :thumbup:


Me too. I am retired but I am not a slave to knitting as much as I love it.

I usually do an hour of a morning after breakfast, it is snuggle time with my doggie, I have a recliner chair and he lies on my lap and I knit.

Night time I may do another hour or so, I mostly knit hats or as we Aussie's call them ...beanies. I find I can knit a beanie in two days so that is _s l o w._

My other great love is reading. I use to be able to knit and read at the same time but now I am older I cant. (Big sigh  )


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I only knit relatively fast if it's something simple. As it is, I have so many Christmas presents lined up in front of me (& two presents for October birthdays to finish, first) that I'm cowering in fear a bit. It'll be fun. It'll be awesome if I can pull it all off. I'm not sure I can, but I'm going to try. If only I had a "normal" job where I didn't bring home a ton of work all the time (grading, anyone? I can't seem to find anyone who wants to grade physics labs for me)...


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It may have to do, as some have suggested, with "time available." I work, do housework, pick up grandkids (who manage to have activities far from home), and by the time I sit to knit, sometimes I only get a row (or less) done before my arms are too heavy and sink into my lap and I'm asleep. I'm looking forward to retirement, when everything doesn't have to be jammed into the weekend, and I can do something and then stop, and know that tomorrow will be available to do, or finish. Then we'll see if I can finish things more quickly, or if I'm just blowing smoke, here.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

After working 18 hours a day for years, I had to train myself to relax because my health was barreling south at a rapid pace. That's when I took up knitting. Now I schedule 2 hours a day for relaxation, whether its knitting or reading KP or just browsing through patterns. So for me it's as necessary as taking medication. I would have more FO's if I didn't frog so much. I have this tendency to not like what I am busy with then I will just quit midstream and rip it all out.
Since I have my house on the market, I have started packing. My yarn stash will be packed last lol, I am toying with the idea of selling most of it as I will be moving from 5000 sq feet to about 1200 sq feet..........but I have to go through the mourning process with my yarn stash first!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Linda H. In my case, as I suspect is true of many of us, I do a lot of other arts and crafts...especially painting. I have artist friends who turn out lovely paintings in record time, and I have crochet buddies who are hookin' every spare moment, even when they watch TV! I think that's why they are so productive. I enjoy painting, crocheting, gardening, music, nature walks, the beach, reading and...on it goes. So, remember, you are diversified!!! :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I knit fairly fast on plain things and somewhat fast on more complicated things ... there is no secret its just plodding along as I watch TV. I spend time on KP mostly first thing in the AM do what I have to do until after dinner then when DH and I sit down to watch our shows I knit...and somehow the project gets done...I always finish one item before staring another and I usually take a couple of days off when I have a few things complete until the antsy starts to get another few things done for donations.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, how can you find time to knit, KP, read, watch TV and do all your regular household chores? I haven't knitted for a while - don't know why! Gotta get back to it! You all inspire me.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

We don't watch TV or when watching do so with busy hands. Of course, if you are retired you have all the time in the world.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I can go at night and day IF THE PATTERN is interesting to me. I have shopping bags full of unfinished projects that I stopped working on for no other reason than I got bored with it. 

Like everybody else I started off by knitting sweaters, scarfs, etc and I did so many of those that I just completely got bored with knitting and stopped knitting entirely for about 20 years (or more). It never occurred to me to look for more interesting patterns till I signed up on KP and saw all the awesome and interesting patterns mentioned here. KP is how I got turned onto Jean Greenhowe. Now all I do is make dolls, period! And I never get bored with making them because I enjoy seeing how all those weird little pieces she wants you to make suddenly when melded together become a new "kid." 

In fact I am making a new doll now...one that is quite unusual and NOT a Greenhowe pattern. She is very realistic looking for a knitted doll and I am completely blown away by that because IT IS A KNITTED DOLL; I never would have thought you could achieve such realism (referrencing the human shape here) by knitting. I have been working on it for 7 days now and it certainly has been a pain in the neck to work, but that actually is a GOOD thing for me, because if nothing else it eliminates the boredom factor. I just had to keep reminding myself to PAY ATTENTION (had to frog a few times) when working the pattern. Waaaaay too easy to make a mistake. But I have to say I can't believe how life like this doll looks. So the struggle is paying off.
Dusty


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I am told my fingers move like a machine!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I am not the fastest knitter...I like to enjoy what I'm doing and it also gives me a type of meditation because I can think as I knit providing it's not a complicated pattern. I usually knit for awhile and put it down go do something that needs to be done..and come back to pick up where I left off..usually instead of just watching tv I will do more listening..as I have knitted my speed has increased with experience over the years. What once took a month takes a couple of weeks depending on how much I knit..there have been projects where I just couldn't wait for it to be finished ..a true labor of love..


----------



## Aud (Feb 1, 2011)

Just be thankful you can knit . . . I know I am after flunking Home Ec all those years ago.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I crochet and I admire how people get things done so quickly .. It takes me a month to complete an afghan and that is working with every spare minute I have. On top of it I have carpal tunnel; so I cannot crochet for long periods !LOL Oh well it is what it is !!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a slow knitter. Partly because I have carpal tunnel and arthritis in my hands, and my finger pads are numb. I am working on a 4 hour bias knit dog blanket just now, done on size 50 needles. I have been working on it for a couple of weeks now, and had to drop it temporarily to make a sweater for my chihuahua, as the weather took a sudden chilly turn and he was shivering even though the house was not that cool.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I can go at night and day IF THE PATTERN is interesting to me. I have shopping bags full of unfinished projects that I stopped working on for no other reason than I got bored with it.
> 
> Like everybody else I started off by knitting sweaters, scarfs, etc and I did so many of those that I just completely got bored with knitting and stopped knitting entirely for about 20 years (or more). It never occurred to me to look for more interesting patterns till I signed up on KP and saw all the awesome and interesting patterns mentioned here. KP is how I got turned onto Jean Greenhowe. Now all I do is make dolls, period! And I never get bored with making them because I enjoy seeing how all those weird little pieces she wants you to make suddenly when melded together become a new "kid."
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome! When you're done, please post a picture? I'm curious about how realistic a knitted doll could look...


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. I take forever to finish a sweater, but luckily, I enjoy the process. Remember, it's not a competition.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> We don't watch TV or when watching do so with busy hands. Of course, if you are retired you have all the time in the world.


Bite your tongue!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Can't speak for everyone but I do know a lot of us are retired and live alone. We don't have the responsibilities of many of the younger members; as a result we have more time to knit.
> Also, quite often, sitting and knitting is something that can be done while other more physically challenging tasks are not possible for us.
> 
> Remember, it's the journey not the goal that should be enjoyed.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Firstly, I am a bit of an insomniac! Secondly, the more you knit, the faster you gt! Lastly, I find that studying the pattern thoroughly leads to fewer mistakes, so less wasted time,


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

I bring my knitting bag everywhere I go (just in case)! Once I was getting ready to go to the post office and a Friend suggested that I knit while waiting in line (why didn't I think of that?). So...waiting in line with a bag over my shoulder with yarn being pulled out, I accomplished several rows. I did get some looks, but I think mostly it was "why didn't I think of that?" It was the fastest wait at the post office I've ever had. Knitting at appointments really does help the time go faster and you get more done on your projects. I've completed more projects this year than ever.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

LindaH said:


> How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets.
> 
> I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back.
> 
> I wish that I would have sent it to someone to do for me so that she would have it now. I just want to know how so many of you do your projects so freaking fast!


I just figured they are waaaay better, faster knitters than I am!! Maybe knit continental style which is faster, maybe make fewer mistakes so less frogging, maybe more time! I just do my slow, throw, frequent correction thing and enjoy it. I am also in total awe of the lace knitting!!!


----------



## jmscheer (May 17, 2013)

Many of us are retired but as an "on call" grandmother, I often find myself waiting in car pool lines for a grandchild and always take my knitting. Also, I have never been able to watch tv without knitting or reading. As others have said it isn't about speed. If I am making something I try to make it a priority and knit whenever I can. I once made a sweater in less than 2 days but then took 5 YEARS to make my first pair of socks. Kept taking the work apart and getting so frustrated that I would put them away for months! Second pair took 2 days. Just enjoy what you are doing and relax while knitting. Judi


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Remember too, you are one person. There are hundreds of knitters on KP showing their projects. You can't compete with all of them. Some do knit fast, some knit more often, some knit longer. But we all go at our own pace, and all love what we are doing.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a very fast knitter because I knit continental. I am also retired and my husband is more than willing to do his share of the house work. When we travel my husband drives while I knit.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Just practice,I think.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

consistency is how they get done... you have to get 'X' amount of knitting done each day... the project you are working on dictates what that would be... I just finished a very large shawl and could barely get 4 rows a day done.. towards the end... well I worked on it every day until it got done.. I will take a wild guess that you are faster than your mind thinks you are.. when I think of all the hours spent on this shawl... it seems like it took me forever to get it done.. but in reality it was only a few weeks.. 

also the more I knit the better I get.. (less frogging) and the quicker it gets done... would I consider myself a quick knitter??? not by a long shot but I am consistent!!!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I think it is just experience. The longer one knits I think the faster one knits and understands the patterns so work goes quicker.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Ann Heistad said:


> We don't watch TV or when watching do so with busy hands. Of course, if you are retired you have all the time in the world.


HAH!! I am so busy now that I am retired, sick hubby, and I am assumed to be available for school pick-ups etc. as well as odd jobs and help with catering for volunteer organizations. I like being busy and try to find time to knit while visiting hospital, Dr's waiting rooms and some quiet time in the evenings.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

there are a few things that seem to mean i finish more projects than my knitting group...

1. i take my knitting any where it can go...
2. i dont have money to spend on many others hobbies pastimes and activities that would take me away from knitting
3. i usually have 2 projects on simple that i can do while i do something else like listen to the radio or watch tv; one that is more complex where i have to watch a chart perhaps that i can only do under a bright light sitting at the dinning room table... i dont get sick of the simple project and i dont make fatal errors in the complex one
4. i dont have many responsibilities beyond my work as an rmt at home, my garden and my animals


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


I very vigorously agree. Knitting in the style shown in the above video is a very efficient method which translates into faster knitting.

Another "endorsement" for this style is that you find it is the one used by Johnny Vasquez at New Stitch a Day and at Very Pink Knits. I find the videos these from these two people are top notch. They are the first place I look when I have any questions about a stitch or technique.

People who knit this way, sometimes called flicking, often find they can knit for longer stretches of time without experiencing either pain or stiffness in hands, arms, shoulders, etc. because the movements are so economical.

Another factor for me is the point mentioned in another post, I do have more discretionary time at this point in my life to enjoy my passion. No, kids (or grands) and a husband who travels extensively so I get chunks of uninterrupted quiet time.

Finally, I am not a fan of big stashes. NO! Don't shoot me down. I don't mean to say that others should not have them, just that I don't want them. At one point in my life I worked in a fabric store and ended up with quite a bit of stashed fabric. Finally it dawned on me that I did not like how I felt when I saw all those "undone" projects staring me in the face. After that I would only purchase fabric if I was willing to take it home and make the item immediately.

I no longer sew but I keep that same rule for my knitting. I do one main project at a time and don't start another till it is finished. I often have other WIPs, say a scarf in a simple pattern that I can work on while watching TV and will knit samples or try out techniques. but have only one item that takes concentration at a time. You can see how a single project at a time produces finished results more quickly than spreading knitting time out over more projects.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> That sounds awesome! When you're done, please post a picture? I'm curious about how realistic a knitted doll could look...


It's actually just a baby wearing a diaper, but the thing about it is the realism and the fact that it is the acutual size of real life baby. I just love this doll. Here is a couple of shots of it not yet finished - still needs fingers, ears, toes and a face! And of course the nappy.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> Retirement and ignoring the chores I'm supposed to be doing. Who needs clean dishes anyway? :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

My theory is the fast knitters don't have 10 UFOs. Unlike me. If I could finish the one I'm working on, I actually might get something to completion. It my ADD.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Rdanek said:


> My theory is the fast knitters don't have 10 UFOs. Unlike me. If I could finish the one I'm working on, I actually might get something to completion. It my ADD.


Agreed, It may take the same amount of total amount of time to finish ten projects working on them in rotation or one at a time. But, when you complete them one at a time you have completed items much more quickly.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I too find the speed that some of the KP members finish things to be amazing. I do not knit very fast either yet because of my sleep patterns I knit most of the time late at night. It helps me to think things out that are on my mind. 
I have in my home 2 granddaughters, 1 daughter, 1 daughter in law, 4 dogs, 2 cats and a host of fish. My son is in Afghanistan so all the work falls to me. Of the 100 acres that I live on only 5 acres are for my personal use. My lawn is over 3 acres alone. Now I am remodeling a travel trailer for my daughter to use. So I knit when I can, where ever I can and for as long as I can. I am able to check KP while I am at work. During the weekends I do not even turn on the computer for the most part. 
Do not worry about how fast others get their wip's done. It is not how fast it is how much fun do you have. I found when I "HAD" to get something done it took even longer. I did not want to be made to make something. I like to make what I want. I even take my knitting in the car. More times than not I end up in traffic and sit in one place for long periods of time. So I get a few rows done and forget I am stuck in traffic because of something that is going on.


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Bite your tongue!


Yes, bite your tongue...again. Don't know how I had time to work!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

When I was working, my projects took forever. Now that I'm retired, I knit every evening 2-3 hrs. while watching TV. If pattern is too complicated, I don't watch TV while knitting it.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Jlee2dogs said:


> I have the same question! I'm in awe of the skills of members and their speed!


Me too!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with the fact that some of us have more free time than others. But I also think that the way you knit or crochet has a lot to do with your speed. I knit continental style and my friends (that knit English style) cannot believe how much faster I go. By the way, as any of you seen how fast Eunie, from Knitting Daily, does it?


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

@ Dusti
That doll is amazing. You are quite right!


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

ompuff said:


> Can't speak for everyone but I do know a lot of us are retired and live alone. We don't have the responsibilities of many of the younger members; as a result we have more time to knit.
> Also, quite often, sitting and knitting is something that can be done while other more physically challenging tasks are not possible for us.
> 
> Remember, it's the journey not the goal that should be enjoyed.
> ...


I agree totally, sometime the goal gets in the way of my journey, but yes, it should be enjoyed and not rushed to finish an item.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I am retired, but wake up somewhere between 3:00AM and 5:00AM almost every morning. The time from wake up to about 7:00AM is my time to knit complicated patterns without interruption and with a clear brain (or as clear as it can get at 71!!!LOL). I think first growing up on the farm and then working for 40 years made me a morning person. I also never "watch" the news or most TV programs-just listen and when something piques my interest, then I look up. 

This is what lets me finish a shawl in a couple of weeks, or a shawlette in one.

Karen


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sure some of them knit in their sleep! I'm retired so I could in theory knit all day, but after a couple of hours my arthritis/tendonitis says enough!


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

I knit after an 8 hour monday thru friday work week, after my herd of donkeys and mules have been fed, barn cleaned. Cats fed. Finally after dinner when dishes are done. Its not knitting fast, its haveing a dozen projects going at once. They all seem to get finished about the same time. Only looks like a lot of items done quickly.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I also sew and quilt so my time is divided among all those things I love as well as music- handbells, singing, and piano. I am retired and single so I do have lots of time to be put to use. I seem to go in spurts on each thing....I may sew like crazy for a bit, then turn my attention to knitting, then quilting.
Music is a staple as I am involved in church music so that is each week. As with many of you, getting done doesn't worry me.....I really enjoy and learn from each process. Everyone have a great week....jj


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

dwernars said:


> After working 18 hours a day for years, I had to train myself to relax because my health was barreling south at a rapid pace. That's when I took up knitting. Now I schedule 2 hours a day for relaxation, whether its knitting or reading KP or just browsing through patterns. So for me it's as necessary as taking medication. I would have more FO's if I didn't frog so much. I have this tendency to not like what I am busy with then I will just quit midstream and rip it all out.
> Since I have my house on the market, I have started packing. My yarn stash will be packed last lol, I am toying with the idea of selling most of it as I will be moving from 5000 sq feet to about 1200 sq feet..........but I have to go through the mourning process with my yarn stash first!


Dwernars - I hope you're not planning to move away from Argyle. Or is there a town in Texas called Entrelac?


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a good bit of time to knit. I also work on multiple projects and in general, I finish everything I start, unless I deem it unworthy and then I allow myself to frog it. I do get many things completed and my friends all think I am a fast knitter, so I guess I am--whatever that means. I try to keep one "mindless" project going that I can take with me to knit group, doctors' appointments, etc. I also always have one that requires a bit more concentration, and now and then I challenge myself (I could say I drive myself crazy) with one that requires total silence and isolation. Those take a bit longer, for sure. I think sometimes it depends on what you are making, also. An afghan will take alot longer than a dishcloth, for instance. And a sweater will take more time than a scarf. So it isn't always about the speed. It may be more about the size. You folks knitting charity shawls and lapghans have much bigger projects than those that I make. And as it has already been said above, it's about the process. Knit on.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

TexCat said:


> I'm a fairly speedy knitter, but I don't think that's the only answer. I knit EVERYWHERE! When I go to the doctor, medical test facilities, bible study, school programs, etc.
> 
> In fact, I knit everywhere except Church, and I wouldn't feel at all uncomfortable knitting there except, we have a very exciting music program going there and my hands are otherwise involved.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how you read and knit. I would love to learn to do that. I knit everywhere I go but have never tried reading while knitting.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Picking rather than throwing helps. That is, knitting Contintntal style is faster. Also, having your pattern charted in a form you can easily follow helps memorize the sequences across the row. And always complete a row. Unless something is on fire. You'd be surprised how much time it adds trying to figure out where in the row you are, especially if you only have time to do 1 row.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Many people consider me to be a fast knitter. I have been knitting for more than 50 years using the continental method. I do not even think about how fast or slow the work is progressing. Knitting is just automatic to me now. And yes I do take something with me to work on where ever I go. A lot of stitches can be done while waiting for something or someone else to start.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I cannot sit down anywhere without knitting so every evening I knit. If the project is more complicated, I have to go slower but if not, I can whip along quite well. I only put it down if the hockey or tennis on TV gets exciting!!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


Ok. I think I could do that. BUT. My current project is a hoodie for my 14 year old grandson. It is a cable pattern with 156 sts knitted mostly in the round. I don't see how I can incorporate this style of knitting into that pattern and that many sts on circular needles. Also she doesn't show purling.......and yes, I am a fairly slow knitter. But the projects do get done eventually and I don't have time to knit for hours every day.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Read a few pages, knit a row. The break helps prevent repetitive stress injury.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


Thanks, realsilvergirl,
I saw that video but was unable to master that movement. It s still on my bucket list. . In the mean time, I turn to a tip from Liat Gat.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Especially when I'm doing a texture pattern, I'm so excited to see it 'grow and develop' that I can't put it down. I also knit while watching TV (I don't have to look at what I'm knitting unless it's a complicated pattern). Intarsia, the same thing... I can't wait to see the finished graph and just keep knitting!
I also memorize patterns so I don't always have to refer to a graph or chart - unless of course it's very complicated. Wishing I had a photographic memory doesn't make it so! Ha! I usually also have several things on the needles at one time so if I get bored with one thing, I work on another - then they all seem to get done around the same time. 
However, I ALWAYS put aside my own knitting when I'm doing consignment jobs!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


Ditto!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dusti said:


> It's actually just a baby wearing a diaper, but the thing about it is the realism and the fact that it is the acutual size of real life baby. I just love this doll. Here is a couple of shots of it not yet finished - still needs fingers, ears, toes and a face! And of course the nappy.


This doll is amazing - it really is lifelike (though it made me think of the Pod People in Invasion of the Body Snatchers).

Where in Brooklyn are you? I'm in Manhattan, but I used to work in Flatbush and Bay Ridge, and my extended family was all over Brooklyn.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

LindaH said:


> How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets.
> 
> I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back.
> 
> I wish that I would have sent it to someone to do for me so that she would have it now. I just want to know how so many of you do your projects so freaking fast!


I really don't worry about speed--I knit because I enjoy doing it and learning new things. If I wanted production speed, I'd look at knitting machines or just purchase the items.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I think that for many of us that are able to finish projects so fast, it's because we are focused solely on that particular project, and not much else.

Well, I can't speak for others, but I am working on several projects, and not really focusing on finishing any particular one, quickly. I have been working on my bedspread from the "365 Knitting Stitches A Year" calendar, and it's going really slow because I am not anxious to finish it. This project is my "relaxing and practicing stitches" project and will be a family keepsake, when done. So, there's really no rush on that.

My problem is that I see sooooo many beautiful thing that I want to make, and can't resist starting on some of them. Also, I am still trying to perfect my crocheting skills (simply things like hats, blankies, etc).

In conclusion, if I really want to make something quickly, I can do it, but I have to be focused ONLY on that project!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with many of you. I have had to limit my time on KP, sometimes just skimming topics. Being disabled my time with any project is limited. I sleep a lot. By the time I try doing something in the house, usually fix supper in evenings my day is done. I do admire a lot of you and the work you do. So very much for me to learn from each and every one of you. I love looking at pics posted of your projects. You inspire me. Have everything here but rare I get anything done.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Minnie Mouse, what you "can't" do isn't as important as what you "can" do. Living with a disability takes so much time and energy just to get through the day, so fill your spare time with whatever you enjoy. You are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I restarted knitting a little over year ago. Up until then I crocheted exclusively for 45 years. When I picked knitting back up, I again restarted in English style as I was taught. Then while searching you tube one day for directions, I found the "Continental Style"....and haven't looked back since. I knit 10 times faster, because not throwing the yarn every stitch, just pull from behind the needle. The project I'm working on now is a fair isle sweater with a two color yarn yoke, in which I will knit continental mostly, except when using second color yarn will also throw with other hand. But I have also knitted fair isle using several colors at one time. I also crochet very fast. I am working on a project whenever or where ever I can. 
I try to dedicate 3 or 4 hours almost every night, plus what other bonus Sat or Sun time I can to knitting or crocheting projects. But I also have many projects that I lined up for myself for birthdays and Christmas presents. And I am behind schedule this year. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Can you tell me how you read and knit. I would love to learn to do that. I knit everywhere I go but have never tried reading while knitting.


I use to knit without looking at it and read the book.

I would put the book where I could see it clearly, propped up against something in front of me and then just hold my knitting normally and start knitting.

Actually as I write this I have the laptop on my knees, so I guess I could start knitting now as well. Havent tried for years, might give it ago and read KP while I knit.

Years ago, one night, I was sitting in the car waiting for my husband to finish work at an RSL club and I was knitting in the dark. He was amazed when he seen me.

It is nothing unusual, a lot of women knit without looking at their work.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

LindaH said:


> How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets.
> 
> I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Your green scarf pattern is beautiful. Care to share your pattern?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have NO LIFE. lol
Yep I knit day and night.
I gave up dusting. That was taking too much time.
I live alone and answer to no one. So if I want to knit til 3am, I do.

Reading KP sure does slow me down. Oh what to do, what to do??


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


That's how I learned to knit many years ago...I think it is comparable to the speed Continental knitters attain.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

mollyannhad - Your green scarf pattern is beautiful. Care to share the pattern?, please.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dusti said:


> It's actually just a baby wearing a diaper, but the thing about it is the realism and the fact that it is the acutual size of real life baby. I just love this doll. Here is a couple of shots of it not yet finished - still needs fingers, ears, toes and a face! And of course the nappy.


Well, so far... wow! Good luck with the rest!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nittin Pearl said:


> Yes, bite your tongue...again. Don't know how I had time to work!


My mom says the same thing. She's the busiest person I know & she's "retired" (the quotes are because she volunteers at the Parish Cupboard, brings Grandma to the grocery store/bank/dr. appointments, babysits for grand-nieces/-nephews, keeps her house & yard looking immaculate, etc. etc. etc.).


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Can you tell me how you read and knit. I would love to learn to do that. I knit everywhere I go but have never tried reading while knitting.


I sometimes read & knit... but the key is that I have to have a book which lies flat. This pretty much limits me to a magazine or my Kindle... I can't work on anything too complicated, so usually lace projects are not read-and-knit projects.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanny Mon said:


> I use to knit without looking at it and read the book.
> 
> I would put the book where I could see it clearly, propped up against something in front of me and then just hold my knitting normally and start knitting.
> 
> ...


I knit in the dark when my husband is driving us home from places... but again, it needs to be something with a simple pattern... or better yet, something which is knit in the round for about a gazillion rows & is finished when it reaches a certain length rather than a row count (which you can't see in the dark unless you have a stitch marker... and then only if there's *one* marker, not 8. I'm working on a sweater with 8 markers in it. The row begins/ends on the pink one. Try seeing where that is in the dark).


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Dusti said:


> It's actually just a baby wearing a diaper, but the thing about it is the realism and the fact that it is the acutual size of real life baby. I just love this doll. Here is a couple of shots of it not yet finished - still needs fingers, ears, toes and a face! And of course the nappy.


Hi Dusty,

I love it just the way it is, because it's perfect for my purposes. I need a life size doll to try on the baby things I make. They have ones in the toy store, but some are not really life size, or else way too expensive.

Anyway, I like the idea of doing it myself. so please let me know where you purchased the pattern.

Thank you, Gina


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Well, so far... wow! Good luck with the rest!


I bought the pattern from here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/constance-7

:wink:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

LindaH said:


> How do so many of you do the more complicated patterns or projects so freaking fast? Are you knitting 24/7 or something? I have seen some of you complete projects that would take me months to do in weeks. So, how do you do it? Please share your secrets.
> 
> I could not knit for 4 months earlier this year, and as a result I had to get others to do some knitting for me for my MIL, BIL, and SIL. I thought I would be able to finish a shawl for my MIL that I speak about on my blog. However, that was not meant to be, and I am still working on it. I will have to mail it to her when I am done with it. Being out of commission for 4 months has really set me back.
> 
> I wish that I would have sent it to someone to do for me so that she would have it now. I just want to know how so many of you do your projects so freaking fast!


I don't know either. I am one of the _s l o o o w_ ones. As a matter of fact, I don't do anything fast. I think too much, and thinking slows me down. It took me 5 minutes to fall in love with DH, and 6 years to decide to marry him. (never regretted that decision.) I would like to knit faster, b/c I _t h i i i n k_ it would prevent project boredom from setting in. And while I know that I knit for pleasure and relaxation, I look at that enormous project list that keeps growing, and I want to get to them all...today! I put more time into developing that list (b/c it gives me pleasure) than I do knitting. Now that's warped.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know how they do it either. I live alone so you would think I would get lots done. There is always something that needs to be taken care of so I only sit to knit in the evening. It has taken me months to finish one sock on DPN's so I am hoping to be able to do socks on circs. It took many months to finish the sweater for my Grandson and I worked on it every day. I am in awe of those that finish so many projects.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


I agree with Jessica-Jean, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

ompuff said:


> Can't speak for everyone but I do know a lot of us are retired and live alone. We don't have the responsibilities of many of the younger members; as a result we have more time to knit.
> Also, quite often, sitting and knitting is something that can be done while other more physically challenging tasks are not possible for us.
> 
> Remember, it's the journey not the goal that should be enjoyed.
> ...


Love your avatar, looks just like me!! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I was in Boston this morning and started to read KP while eating breakfast but did not sign on as user. Now home, I am at the computer hoping not to miss that video on holding the yarn...speedier knitting.
I agree on being i9n amazement as to how fast it seems that others knit. I think I am a very slow knittier. But slow and steady. That's my walking pace, too.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit whenever I sit....no matter WHERE that is (except the bathroom)....lol


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Size of needles, size of yarn, and method used all are factors. The amount of motion taken is also a factor. My friend and I use different knitting styles. Her method uses less movement and is faster for her with the yarn in her left hand and picked up with the needle while I hold the yarn in my right hand and loop it over the needle.

But some people are just faster in their movements. Watch people walk and notice how some walk fast and others more leasurly. Some are more effecient in their movements and look like they are barely moving and are relaxed but get more done than others who seem to hurry.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

I too am a slow and not too experienced knitter. I also knit with yarn in left hand. This video has helped me to speed stitches up and maintain even tension.






Whoops - already posted on page 6 - thank you Aunt Nay


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

I know that these knitters who accomplish so much are far more organized than I am. I am 'green eyed with envy'.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not one of the fast ones. My friend is a quilter and she is retired. She sews every day until noon time. she is very disciplined. She is a widow also. She gets a lot done.
She doesn't even like to stop and eat...


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yup!


Finished objects? What are those?

Kidding.

I do have one or two WIP that have been giving me the evil eye. so I hid them .. guess where! Yup! Under a pile of new yarn.

Madkiwi


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not just the complexity of the pattern and the speed with which they are completed that astounds me but the perfection of each and every stitch. Your works are much to be admired.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

ompuff you speak for a lot of us.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I know! ...this work stuff really cuts into my knitting time!


----------



## amandaboyce (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I've been told that I knit very fast by people who watch me or receive their orders faster than they expected. I tend to knit by numbers and feel, rather than sight. If I'm working a grid pattern, I find it faster to memorize the sequence of numbers that repeat rather than continually looking at the graph.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> I absolutely cannot knit as fast as these women.....I just do not know....


My mother crochets & knits, but she is retired and crochets, does crosswords, crochets, plays cards, knits, crochets, has lunch, knits, crochets, eats supper, reads & goes to bed. She finishes lap blankets in one day, hats in one hour. I found that when I visit her I can finish a lap blanket in 2 days instead of the 4 or 5 it takes me when I am home and have to work, and eat, and cook. Can't wait for retirement


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Can't speak for everyone but I do know a lot of us are retired and live alone. We don't have the responsibilities of many of the younger members; as a result we have more time to knit.
> Also, quite often, sitting and knitting is something that can be done while other more physically challenging tasks are not possible for us.
> 
> Remember, it's the journey not the goal that should be enjoyed.
> ...


Amen to that. It's also the only enjoyment I get.
Sue


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

I know!!! I am amazed by posts titled "what I finished in June," and the like. Holy cow! I am lucky to finish that much in a year, and I take my knitting everywhere. I am trying to convert to Continental knitting, hoping that will help. Luckily we are taking a few long trips, so I am hoping to get my Christmas knitting finished in time. The sharing of secrets would be much appreciated!


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL I quit knitting at the movies when Mr. Cat and the people around me kept watching me instead of the movie.

LOL


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

And yes, I agree that it is the journey that is important. I just enjoy the sharing and giving aspect of making something for others and don't like sending a photo of what they will get in a month.LOL


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am not a fast knitter either. I usually only knit for 30-60 minutes a day while my husband practices his saxophone. So, I am just about to finish the Aron Shrug from the workshop last spring. I have 1 1/2 inches of ribbing left. I never craft or knit or crochet a project that has a deadline!


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


Thanks! Going to check this out!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

It usually takes me about six weeks on my shawls since I prefer lace knitting. I never get simple projects done, they just don't hold my interest. I also love to KNIT for the joy of the process. It's why I can crochet but don't, it goes too fast to enjoy the process. At my.prayer shawl group I work simple garter stitch tops of shawls so we can enjoy our fellowship,then enjoy the more complex lace part at home. All lace shawls are always at home with just me, my hubby and lots of cats.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Sorry for the knit in caps, keyboard in control.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I manage and hour or so in the morning after my partner leaves for work at 6am and before my son gets up for school. I then squeeze in another half hour later in the day if I can (I work part time, sometimes from home, sometimes at work), and I sometimes work on something easy whilst dinner is cooking if no-one else needs my attention.
I get fidgety if I haven't managed to knit/crochet for more than 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


Me too, Jessica Jean!


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm fairly fast, I think, although I don't have anyone to compare myself to at home. I work full time, volunteer about 20 hours per week, am married, have a young adult daughter at home, 2 dogs, a cat, a very large house on 50 acres. No, I'm never completely caught up on things like house/yard work. I knit when I am a passenger in a car, when everyone else is watching TV, while I am waiting for anything. I don't really take time away from other things - there is no time to take! Lol! If I ever get a more relaxed life, I think my knitting will slow down at least a little, but I will have much more time to enjoy it. Right now, my head gets kind of jumbled with the things I would like to be knitting - there is so much!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Ditto for me! pj



Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


I also hold my needles this way. Never picked, always thrown my yarn- for me it's faster to knit this way. Plus, I knit at work, at home, in the car ... and when I can't sleep at night. Always knitting.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

amandaboyce said:


> Well, I've been told that I knit very fast by people who watch me or receive their orders faster than they expected. I tend to knit by numbers and feel, rather than sight. If I'm working a grid pattern, I find it faster to memorize the sequence of numbers that repeat rather than continually looking at the graph.


Well,that's interesting, and makes sense too. I am so visual. I don't think I have it in me to knit this way. So here I am again, I slow myself down. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I work very fast and complete projects quickly. It's my nature. I do everything fast.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am a slow knitter, and when I finish a project I am so thrilled with myself...  I envy those who can do 1 or 2 a week.
I just finished a batch for charity; cancer squares, children's hats and 3 prayer shawlettes, so I'm pretty good with myself right about now.


----------



## Aud (Feb 1, 2011)

Members of our church here in Minneapolis are knitting hats for homeless men - it gets pretty cold here in the winter. I just wish my Home Economics teacher could see me now - just knitting away. All I really accomplished in her class was 'flicking' my tea towel at the other students when she wasn't looking. Fun, but sort of sad now that I think about it.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


I agree Jessica -Jean !
:thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish I had more time to knit! I'm a teacher and I watch my grandsons several nights a week . I get a lot more knitting done during summer vacation from school!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

mollyannhad said:


> I knit every moment that I can!


me too mollyannhad.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> I am a slow knitter, and when I finish a project I am so thrilled with myself...  I envy those who can do 1 or 2 a week.
> I just finished a batch for charity; cancer squares, children's hats and 3 prayer shawlettes, so I'm pretty good with myself right about now.


good on you wlk4fun647 and may God bless you for your work for charity.

:lol:


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


Ditto. Ain't that the truth, as well as caught up laundry and vacuuming! Altho' the laundry can sort of take care of itself without 'hands-on attention'; unlike when I was first married.LOL


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Dwernars - I hope you're not planning to move away from Argyle. Or is there a town in Texas called Entrelac?


  that's pretty funny. I actually live 4 miles from Argyle in a town called Lantana. Our postal area falls under Argyle.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I also knit pretty much anytime I'm sitting--in the car, at the doctor's office, in meetings, in Bible class. If knitting in a meeting or class, I keep it simple (not reading a pattern).


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Aud said:


> Members of our church here in Minneapolis are knitting hats for homeless men - it gets pretty cold here in the winter. I just wish my Home Economics teacher could see me now - just knitting away. All I really accomplished in her class was 'flicking' my tea towel at the other students when she wasn't looking. Fun, but sort of sad now that I think about it.


She saw you! Don't all teachers have eyes in the back of their heads!! I knit when there is a free minute I cannot be at my sewing machine or quilt frame. Scared to add up the wips!


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

ME TOO!! ;-)


----------



## Aknotty-knitter (Dec 2, 2012)

Jlee2dogs said:


> I have the same question! I'm in awe of the skills of members and their speed!


ME TOO!!! ;-)


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


Oh my, I do know what you mean.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Retirement and ignoring the chores I'm supposed to be doing. Who needs clean dishes anyway? :lol:


That's what paper plates are for. And I bet you thought they were just for picnics. LOL :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

dwernars said:


> After working 18 hours a day for years, I had to train myself to relax because my health was barreling south at a rapid pace. That's when I took up knitting. Now I schedule 2 hours a day for relaxation, whether its knitting or reading KP or just browsing through patterns. So for me it's as necessary as taking medication. I would have more FO's if I didn't frog so much. I have this tendency to not like what I am busy with then I will just quit midstream and rip it all out.
> Since I have my house on the market, I have started packing. My yarn stash will be packed last lol, I am toying with the idea of selling most of it as I will be moving from 5000 sq feet to about 1200 sq feet..........but I have to go through the mourning process with my yarn stash first!


In a couple of years I plan to sell my house and move to a small apartment in a retirement community. However, I have decided to leave the furniture behind and just take one recliner and my yarn stash. LOL


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I try to stay up at night and knit but it is so relaxing to me I can fall asleep with needles in hand. That makes me so mad in the face.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I admire and respect those that are such fast knitters. Me,I never have been and can't say that I particularly want to be. I just relax and plod along.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

misellen said:


> In a couple of years I plan to sell my house and move to a small apartment in a retirement community. However, I have decided to leave the furniture behind and just take one recliner and my yarn stash. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I am so pleased you have got your priorities right, Misellen. It is a great idea. :lol:


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

I admire all you "slow knitters" -- you keep at it without the quick, easy rewards of those with flying fingers and loads of time. That takes persistence, determination, and the maturity to delay the gratification of a finished project! 

I'm one of the lucky ones, as others have mentioned -- single, comfortable with undone chores, etc. -- and I make Knitting Time part of my routine, not something squeezed into whatever time is leftover after other things are done. I knit about half an hour while I watch the news and drink coffee before work, get in another hour during my bus commute, a couple more most evenings. I've tried continental and it did feel faster, but I've thrown so long it's more comfortable so I went back to it; I'm not in a race. I suspect a lot of the difference in speed in making the actual stitches is practice, and that will come with time. I never hurried myself and just got faster as it got easier.

For those who feel stuck at the same speed, you might want to try something several others have mentioned -- knit without looking at it. I call it "trusting your fingers." Maybe try a garter stitch potholder (small and simple!), and once you've done the first row, do a row paying attention to how the stitches on the needles feel to your fingertips, and how the motions you make feel. Then insert the needle in the first stitch of the next row and try it while looking at TV or the room around you, still concentrating on what your fingers are feeling.

It's the same idea as practicing a musical instrument or playing a sport -- the muscles can remember and do stuff quicker than the brain, once they've learned how. My fingers have gotten so smart that when I'm knitting lace, I show them the first few repeats and then let them take over and I get fewer mistakes than if I try to do it with my brain. (we pause for everyone to comment on my brain and politely decide not to say it out loud)  Anyway, it's worth a try.

And I really do believe that the best speed is the one that's comfortable -- people in the Fast Lane might get there quicker, but they miss everything on the way.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

misellen said:


> In a couple of years I plan to sell my house and move to a small apartment in a retirement community. However, I have decided to leave the furniture behind and just take one recliner and my yarn stash. LOL


OMW, I wish. Getting the house ready for sale is a bit of a nightmare. My house is only 7 years old and definitely not a wreck - someone from their office is apparently come to do a staging report tomorrow . I shudder to know how much work lies ahead and I just know she is going insist that yarn stash has to be well and truly stashed. I dunno if I can handle it


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I think it all depends on how much time you have to devote to knitting. I have a husband, 4 teenagers, two dogs, three acres of property and a large house to take care of. I work two part time jobs, so I am lucky if I get an hour or two to knit each evening.... That hour or two is likely to be interrupted to pick someone up, throw in a load of laundry or make someone something to eat!
> 
> One woman said she gets sore hands if she knits for more than six hours! Really?! I should think so.... I can ONLY imagine!
> 
> ...


in the next life I am coming back as an octopus


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


Thank you for this posting. I bookmarked it. rlmayknit


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

dwernars said:


> OMW, I wish. Getting the house ready for sale is a bit of a nightmare. My house is only 7 years old and definitely not a wreck - someone from their office is apparently come to do a staging report tomorrow . I shudder to know how much work lies ahead and I just know she is going insist that yarn stash has to be well and truly stashed. I dunno if I can handle it


They say the best way to sell a house is to have the bare minimum of furniture and nic nacks on show, it makes the house look bigger .... especially storage cupboards etc.

You might have to put your excess things into mini storage or let the kids, rellies or friends look after them while you sell.


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

elly69 said:


> in the next life I am coming back as an octopus


That's the best idea I have heard in a long time! I imagine all the things I could get done; it would be like having four of me. Aaah, the delight it would be...LOL


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

toodlebugs said:


> I try to stay up at night and knit but it is so relaxing to me I can fall asleep with needles in hand. That makes me so mad in the face.


No not mad in the face, relaxed in the face. Sounds like perfect knitting to me. Especially in this fast paced day and age.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

dwernars said:


> that's pretty funny. I actually live 4 miles from Argyle in a town called Lantana. Our postal area falls under Argyle.


That's even prettier than Argyle, though you can't knit it


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I knit English. I get frustrated because it takes me sooo long to finish the working project and I have so many things I want to do.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> I knit every moment that I can!


I love the pattern in your avatar!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If I spent fewer hours on KP, I'd perhaps have fewer WIPs and more FOs!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I also might have more finished projects if I spent less time on KP and a lot less time reading and collecting patterns!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

That's what I do also. I am a widow and most of my friends knit. My BFF mother ask me if I always have knitting with me said yes. I always have a pair of socks with me and work on them anywhere. I have several knitting groups I knit with for several hours 2 nights a week. We also knit a the library. I have difficulty sleeping so I knit or spin. Having most of your friends that knit ,spin, dye their own fiber and cleaning. I have a lot of young friends that do all the above bringing children with them goes along with it. I have seen many a child grow up during this time. I also have friends that allow children in the LYS. You would be surprised how many children have their favorite colors, texture of yarn or just are fascinated by the swift. But back to the fastness, not sure about that you just have o keep working at what your making. Mark and keep track on paper or i pad,phone when you lay your work down helps a lot. Everyone I know is always ready and willing to help whom ever asks for help. That is also very important. I see more and more young people and mothers making the time to work with fiber for their families.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I do get a lot done each month and the secret is that I usually do 3-4 things at a time, I would get tired of working on just one thing. I make lots of preemie hats, scarves and mittens for charity and they really get done fast! I haven't been making adult sweaters this year but some baby sweaters and sets. I usually knit from 6:30 to 11:00 every evening and when I go out I take an easy project with me. I usually knit about an hour at lunch time also. I'm also retired and do have my house cleaned every 2 weeks and husband helps with the laundry. I'm 83 and have looked forward for a lot of years till this time when I will have the time to knit as much as I want! I also knit continental style and I believe that is a LOT FASTER!


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I think a lot of it has to do with how much time you have and basicly how you knit or crochet. I do slow down on complicated patterns and stitches, I use life lines and markers, to help me from having to look at each stitch as I go. I always try and give myself plenty of time to finish a piece, so I do not feel rushed to complete it on time. I do have "Starter Projects", as I like to call them; hats, scarfs, mittens, afghans,... started in basic colors, so all I have to do is add an accent color or design to them and voila I am finish.


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

I am trying this straight away! Thank you



realsilvergirl said:


> http://youtu.be/ezH4qpn3org
> 
> This. How i hold my right hand needle changed everything for me! Thisvideo is a Godsend! Watch whole thing! How to wrap yarn aroud fingers and how to hold needles. It was weird at first but helped sooo much!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

momskii said:


> My mother crochets & knits, but she is retired and crochets, does crosswords, crochets, plays cards, knits, crochets, has lunch, knits, crochets, eats supper, reads & goes to bed. She finishes lap blankets in one day, hats in one hour. I found that when I visit her I can finish a lap blanket in 2 days instead of the 4 or 5 it takes me when I am home and have to work, and eat, and cook. Can't wait for retirement


Yeah, don't you hate it when those other chores get in the way????? LOL


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Whoa! I was NOT expecting this topic to get so much interest! I am glad it did, but it will take me a minute or 10 to get thorough all of the replies. 

However, I do appreciate the time that you all took to respond. I do take my knitting with me anywhere, and I do knit a row if I can. Maybe with time, I will get faster. Maybe with time, I won't give a rip how quickly something gets done. LOL..


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Can't speak for everyone but I do know a lot of us are retired and live alone. We don't have the responsibilities of many of the younger members; as a result we have more time to knit.
> Also, quite often, sitting and knitting is something that can be done while other more physically challenging tasks are not possible for us.
> 
> Remember, it's the journey not the goal that should be enjoyed.
> ...


Well, I agree with most of this, but I don't live alone. My husband is gone about 15 hrs a day on his job.And I have 2 dogs.With my limited vision, there are many things I can't do, But Praise God I can still see to knit, crochet, read, watch tv, do light housework, and help someone on KP.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This has been a question I have had. I don't think I am the slowest knitter, I could not keep up with Chang on Knitting daily,but I go at a fairly good speed. I do think I have slowed down with age. 
Maybe that is the key.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

elly69 said:


> in the next life I am coming back as an octopus


Now *that* is a useful idea!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I have been told I am an overachiever, but I find it so relaxing to be working on a project that has simple pattern, good soft yarn. I let my yarn "tell me" whether to knit or crochet the item. I've been making bereavement items for local NIC units in couple of hospitals, also they want prayer shawls to give to mothers of babies that don't survive. I pray while doing my work for the reciever of each gift.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree, I try to keep something close that I can take with me where ever I go. Husband loves it because I'm to busy to tell him how to drive. I'll be 79 next week and don't have plans, yet, to slow down.


----------



## B.THETFORD (Mar 7, 2012)

I, too, envy the speedy knitters. I have never been able to wind up any speed, even when much younger, but nowadays old age and arthritis have taken their toll. I also suffer from too little sleep and sometimes nod off with my knitting in my hands and wake up an hour or so later with only a couple of rows achieved from about 7.30pm to 9.15pm. I have tried knitting when I can't sleep at about 2.0am but can't concentrate enough to get my fingers to do what my brain is telling them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I only knit or crochet at night, after 7 p.m. until at least 10 and then I read until time for sleep.


----------



## labbug (Sep 23, 2011)

LindaH, 
I've read through several pages of the replies, but I haven't found the one I'd hoped I would. Maybe I missed it in my brief overview. Anyway ...so I'll give you my version...

I don't know the answer of knitting (or crocheting) faster. I can't do it. I know I have birthday and Christmas presents promised and stacked up for a couple of occasions back. 

However, I do know that the recipients know me well enough to excuse the lapse in time and know that they will receive something heartfelt and FOR THEM when it does finally come. (I DO try to hurry along the baby patterns... Heaven help someone with a birthday after the birth of a newborn!)

I think the idea of getting an article made by me (me!) made and meant especially for you (the recipient!) is more important than receiving it on the due date. (I sincerely hope my thought is shared by all of my recipients :->) (If not - well, oops.)

Good luck. I think you suffer from the "OMG, I'm no where finished... and "it's" going to occur NEXT week" issue that all of us have. People who care about having something made by hand from a special person will understand. ...otherwise - S**** Them - and you should enjoy making things that are appreciated.

Make things on your time, not someone else's schedule. If you don't, it's just production work. 

Labbug


----------



## labbug (Sep 23, 2011)

LindaH, 
I've read through several pages of the replies, but I haven't found the one I'd hoped I would. Maybe I missed it in my brief overview. Anyway ...so I'll give you my version...

I don't know the answer of knitting (or crocheting) faster. I can't do it. I know I have birthday and Christmas presents promised and stacked up for a couple of occasions back. 

However, I do know that the recipients know me well enough to excuse the lapse in time and know that they will receive something heartfelt and FOR THEM when it does finally come. (I DO try to hurry along the baby patterns... Heaven help someone with a birthday after the birth of a newborn!)

I think the idea of getting an article made by me (me!) made and meant especially for you (the recipient!) is more important than receiving it on the due date. (I sincerely hope my thought is shared by all of my recipients :->) (If not - well, oops.)

Good luck. I think you suffer from the "OMG, I'm no where finished... and "it's" going to occur NEXT week" issue that all of us have. People who care about having something made by hand from a special person will understand. ...otherwise - S**** Them - and you should enjoy making things that are appreciated.

Make things on your time, not someone else's schedule. If you don't, it's just production work. 

Labbug


----------



## jmscheer (May 17, 2013)

Speed is no longer a thought for me. Knitting regularly for the past 15 for my gkids, I just finish when I finish. Made a prayer shawl for a dear friend whose husband was seriously ill a few years ago and then made some for Seniors who remarked about staying warm. Except for gkids asking for something, I just start a project when I hear someone is pregnant, birth of a child, etc. Don't really tell anyone that I am making something for someone and they are surprised when I finish. I do have quite a stash but there are so many new colors now that I have to add yarn to the stash. I am now knitting leg warmers for several nieces, gkids, and friends. These go fast and put a slight "dent" in the stash.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Nanny Mon said:


> My other great love is reading. I use to be able to knit and read at the same time but now I am older I cant. (Big sigh  )


Wish I could knit and read at the same time, have never managed though!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I too knit every chance I get. Now that my children are grown, I can squeeze in a couple hours at night. Now my husband asks me "do you have to knit so much"? I say really? Get a hobby lol I agree that KP takes a bit of my time, but the knowledge I have gained from checking out KP daily is invaluable. I have been knitting for 45 years, but have learned so much from the short two years I have been on KP. I just try to balance KP with my time spent knitting.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Wish I could knit and read at the same time, have never managed though!


I have knitting friends who say they listen to books while they are knitting/crocheting, but I have never tried it. I did try once to listen to a book while driving, but that didn't work out too well. No accident, but close. I really imerse myself into a book while I am reading and don't pay attention to anything around me.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

BTRFLY said:


> I too knit every chance I get. Now that my children are grown, I can squeeze in a couple hours at night. Now my husband asks me "do you have to knit so much"? I say really? Get a hobby lol I agree that KP takes a bit of my time, but the knowledge I have gained from checking out KP daily is invaluable. I have been knitting for 45 years, but have learned so much from the short two years I have been on KP. I just try to balance KP with my time spent knitting.


My husband use to say to me "now what are you doing"? He watches baseball and football, but he wants ME to watch it too. I tell him I "tolerate" it so I can sit there and do a craft. Sometimes they want your undivided attention!! lol


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

kathycam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I also might have more finished projects if I spent less time on KP and a lot less time reading and collecting patterns!


 I agree and the time spent on KP is what motivates me to knit and is my inspiration!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Ann Heistad said:
 

> Of course, if you are retired you have all the time in the world.


I'm guessing this was said 'tongue in cheek'!! I am busier now than when I worked. May be it's because there are far more things we like to do and now have the time so we squeeze more in!

:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Pam Bardwell said:


> Knitting at appointments really does help the time go faster and you get more done on your projects.


Me too! Am happy to wait as long as required if I'm knitting. Feels like such a waste of time otherwise.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Me too! Am happy to wait as long as required if I'm knitting. Feels like such a waste of time otherwise.


I agree to this, I managed to finish a crochet blanket this way, once finished now already looking what to take next on my next appointment waiting time at the hospital. I'm expecting our fourth, and have gdm, (gestational diabetes) but the wait at the hospital just to be seen by the doctor's can take up to two or three hours sometimes. So helps a lot when you have something to pass the time :thumbup:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Knitnutty said:


> It has taken me months to finish one sock on DPN's.


I do 2 socks at once on DPNs. You need 2 sets, then simply do 10 rows or a 'section' on one then the other and keep going like that. It is lovely finishing them both together.
I also do this with circs as I found it REALLY uncomfortable knitting both socks at once on a single long circ.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

momskii said:


> My mother crochets & knits. She finishes lap blankets in one day, hats in one hour.


This amazes me, wish I could do that! I read about a lady many years ago who could complete an intarsia pullover for a man in 6 hours!!! Like I said, I WISH I could do that, then I'd be able to get all the things done on my 'to make' list!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I always figure the others are knitting Continental and I'm not. I'm not exactly a slow knitter, but it doesn't compare to them!


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Joan H said:


> By genetic structure I am a horrible procrastinator, so I work a project every second I can and try to get it done before it "falls off my radar."
> Also, being not much of a sleeper, and while loving my DH very much, I am not as enamored by his occasional rumbling snore,
> so I find peace in the late evenings by knitting, beading, reading etc. in my favorite recliner -- you know from about 9:00pm till 3,4,or 5 am.


------
Very well put. First I am 79 years old, been retired since age 55, so have had plenty of time and sometimes energy to crochet or knit. Also have had four breast cancers, operations, cancer treatments, double masectomy, etc. had a brain tumor, and lost most of my sight in my right eye. 
God has been so good to us, and feel in some way I am doing these charities as "part payment" for his Grace. I know we don't buy our way to Him, but we certainly can use our talents for His Glory.
I do not challange myself with harder patterns, Just a waste of time. 
Specialize in crocheting for local NIcu (Neonatal Intensive care units), burial gowns, hats, blankets.
, I have basic preemie dress that I use for all girl gowns,, with just changing the skirt as I feel like it.
I make 11, 15,and 18 inch preemie blankets for Neonatal care units which they always need. 
Use the Krafty Knitter loom sets make baby hats with the smallest one, and use the next two sizes for local chemo hospitals both children and adult.
Our lLocal hospital wants prayer shawls for mothers who have lost their babies.
You can see by above I have many projects started at all times. Keep them in plastic containers or bags so can grab one and start to work. 
Sounds simple, love doing it. have had insomnia for years so put it to good use. 
thankfully I have the option and yarn to continue making these items. My husband is very supportive. In fact he insists I take some type of work with us while he drives so I don't tell him how to drive.
after loosing most of my sight in right eye in 2002, I don't have much depth perception and riding in car tends to make me "nervous".
sorry this is so long, but some one asked how we can accomplish so much and this is part of my reason. Probably just to keep my mind busy is one of the best answers. 
The need is so great and I am so blessed to be able to do what I can. have 15 preemie dresses iwaiting to have embellishments put on them for our next trip to local hospitals. we go once a month.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Ann Heistad said:


> We don't watch TV or when watching do so with busy hands. Of course, if you are retired you have all the time in the world.


All The time in the world!! HAH! That's the sort of dirty talk that gets us "retired folk" volunteered for so many things. I wasn't this busy when I worked full time with four chidlings at home. Fun isn't it


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

BiDDi said:


> All The time in the world!! HAH! That's the sort of dirty talk that gets us "retired folk" volunteered for so many things. I wasn't this busy when I worked full time with four chidlings at home. Fun isn't it


Oh so true. I've always heard that if you want something done, take it to the busiest person you know. So of course it can't be the retired person because they don't have to do anything. Wrong--we wonder how we ever had time to work. But it is a good "busy" time that we have.


----------

